# Internet Connection Sharing problem



## NexisStrike (Feb 10, 2009)

Last week I was having virus/malware issues and in the midst of getting through that, my ICS stopped working. So, here's my problem.

One afternoon during the cleansing of my pc, my power went out and when I started the computers back up the ICS was automatically disabled. The is the head computer for our family, we have 3 computers right now, there are 8 members in my family so this is quite a problem with 8 of us fighting over one computer now.

The LAN is working, I can play LAN games with my brothers, I can share folders, just no internet. Got that "Limited or no connectivity" thing.


When I go to Control Panel, Network Connections, Wireless Network Connection Properties, Advanced tab, I click Settings on the Internet Connection Sharing area and it gives me a "Please wait" sign for a split second and nothing happens. When I try to enable ICS I get this error message: 

"An error occurred while internet connection sharing was being enabled. (null)"

By the way I'm running windows XP SP2.


Any ideas?

Appreciatively, Nexis.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do NOT use the *lsp-fix*! The previous repair commands do all it does, and it may actually do more harm than good.


----------



## NexisStrike (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay, I entered both commands and restarted. No change in the situation.

I did use lsp-fix but it didn't find anything, and it didn't do anything either, that I can tell.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd buy a router.


----------



## heywhat (Feb 23, 2009)

In my case, I received the following message on Vista Ultimate SP1:

"An error occurred while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled.
(null)"

An easy Google search turned up lots of answers. I combined two to find that the following services must be running, i.e., started and not disabled--ideally "automatic" if you want it to work on restart--for ICS to function properly:

Application Layer Gateway Service
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness (NLA)
Plug And Play
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Telephony
Windows Firewall

I had--in some stab at wisdom--disabled all the services I wasn't using, and I was not able to start ICS until I went all the way through the list. Unfortunately, I found that Windows Firewall has to be running, even if you're running another product, such as Symantec Endpoint Protection.


----------

